# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  صيغة عقد تجارة الكتروني

## Farisamawi

السلام عليكم
 بحاجة الى صيغة عقد تجارة الكتروني (موقع و تطبيق الكتروني يعرض خدمات - و الحجز و الدفع اون لاين عن طريق الموقع و التطبيق.
كل  ( تاجر ) له منصة خاصة تمكنه من ادارة جميع خدماته على الموقع . + واي موضوع حول عقود التجارة الالكترونية

----------

